# RecipeDB - Simple APA - BIAB



## questionablebrewing (26/7/12)

Simple APA - BIAB  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes In a rush to get kegs full after a years drought so somewhat rushed but still came out great.Next time would ferment lower and cold condition longerUS-057 days at 18-21 degrees (had not made my fermenting fridge at this stage)2 days at 0 degreesOG: 1.054 . FG: 1.010   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.2 kg JWM Caramalt    0.2 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      18 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 10mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 35.4 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.79%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 2 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

